# Instructor



## aramisaramis (31 July 2016)

Hello! 

i am moving to the area with my horse and we are looking for a balanced and supportive instructor to help us out on our dressage journey (just beginning) and maybe some jumping also. Soft approach is essential. looking for somebody who wont ask me to work the horse over flexed etc, that is pretty important to me. And would like to be able to discuss things with the instructor. 

Am really looking forward to your reccomendations, thank you alot!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2016)

What area are you in, roughly?


----------



## aramisaramis (31 July 2016)

We will be moving somewhere between clitheroe and burnley


----------



## Honey08 (3 August 2016)

Sorry, I don't know that area.  Ask on the main Tackroom page if nobody responds on here.  Hope the move goes well.


----------



## DropbearUK (11 August 2016)

Up that way, you can't go far wrong with Tori Peter - I've only had a couple of lessons with her, but really enjoyed her teaching style.


----------

